# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Sick Beard's First Cycle Log (Test E)

## Sick_beard

*Cycle Stars out like this:* 

Testosterone Enanthate - 250mg Injected Every 3rd Day
Exemestane (Aromasin ) - 6.25mg Everyday
Anavar ? (may or may not include this)

HCG : 500iu Everyday for 10 days at the end of the cycle, stopping 4 days before PCT.

*PCT Plan:*
Clomid: 100/50/50/50
Nolva: 40/20/20/20


*My Goal* is to run a basic experimental cycle of AAS, see how it effects my body, put on quality muscle mass in the process and come out shredded. 


*Stats:*
21yo
200lb
5'11"
~13% BF


*Before pics:*





 >> *Summary/ Results:* <<

*Week 1:*
By the end of week 1 I started noticing more energy/ libido increase. Overall mood and sense well being are also improving.. Nuts are starting to feeling a little weird, I guess getting ready to go on vacation.


*Week 2:*
Energy levels increasing, I'm slowly gaining more weight (water/ glycogen), but I have yet to see anything major in the strength department. No sides at all so far. I'm feeling great, but I have to mention my appetite is really revving up. I have to eat at least a 2,000 cal meal as soon as I wake before I can even begin to function.

It terms of appearance, my muscles are starting to look more full, and pumps are amazing at the gym. I'm starting to notice the veins running down my arms 24/7 and I just look slightly more vascular in general. I don't think I've added any raw muscle mass yet (LBM). But at this point all conditions seem optimal for growth to take place.  :Thumps Up: 


*Week 3:*
Starting to notice an increase in both strength and aggression. I also have to shave more often now, as I notice my hair is growing at a slightly faster rate than usual. 


((week 3 in progress))









.

----------


## Soar

Good luck man!

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 1 - 4:*

Already had my 1st 2 shots. Did glute 1st then quad. Everything was smooth as can be. 2nd shot was this morning. 


Workout routine will look like this:

*Day1:* Chest/ arms/ abs
*Day2:* LEGS!! 
*Day3:* Back/ shoulders/ Cardio

Rest & Repeat! 


*Calories:* I'm just coming off a diet. Normally I lean bulk on 3,600 cals (450 carbs, 270 protein, 80 fat). But I will listen to my body and increase calories accordingly as the cycle progresses. This is uncharted territory for me, and I'm ready to grow as much as I can.


.

----------


## Sick_beard

> Good luck man!


Cheers  :Big Grin:

----------


## reiss c

Good luck fella defo b watching this thread ....

----------


## Armykid93

Watching this thread. Good luck brotha

----------


## ChipChelios

> Cycle: 
> Week 1 - 12: test E 250mg E3D
> Week 2 - 12: 6.25 mg Aromasin ED
> 
> PCT: clomid 50/50/50/50 Nolva 20/20/20/20.
> 
> I was thinking of adding more compounds, but eventually decided to keep it nice and simple. Bodybuilding is after all a sport of patience and thanks to those who reminded me of the facts.
> 
> Stats:
> ...


Probably don't need aromasin ED I'd do EOD

----------


## Soar

> Probably don't need aromasin ED I'd do EOD


EOD dosage would be 12.5mg so he should be good.

----------


## Sick_beard

> Good luck fella defo b watching this thread ....





> Watching this thread. Good luck brotha


Thank you!

----------


## Sick_beard

Starting to notice libido increase

I'm on the harshest diet I've ever attempted and still libido is out of control. I can tell this is gonna be a good cycle, as things are already happening  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sick_beard

I also noticed I'm getting this weird feeling in my nuts. Like a burning sensation especially when I'm aroused. Is this typical?

----------


## Soar

That's your balls slowly crawling back into your body.

HCG will help

----------


## Sick_beard

> That's your balls slowly crawling back into your body.
> 
> HCG will help


HOLY SHIT ALREADY!! LOL time to say good bye  :Tear:

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 5:*

Weight has stayed @ 200lb for the whole week, although I'm at a 700cal deficit. But I can see visible changes in the mirror. I don't even look depleted and still leaning out! LOVE IT!

----------


## ElDude

Good luck bro, definitely gonna be following this

----------


## Sick_beard

I literally feel high from this test. Very impressed with the quality and sooo look forward for the up coming weeks. I just feel happy 24/7, lots of energy, I just wanna be around people, move, go out, do stuff, workout, get pumped, eat and hump everything in site!!

No aggression whatsoever. In fact I'm feeling so great the things that used to piss me off now I just don't give a ****! Life is good  :Big Grin:  and it's about to get even better!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I literally feel high from this test. Very impressed with the quality and sooo look forward for the up coming weeks. I just feel happy 24/7, lots of energy, I just wanna be around people, move, go out, do stuff, workout, get pumped, eat and hump everything in site!!
> 
> No aggression whatsoever. In fact I'm feeling so great the things that used to piss me off now I just don't give a ****! Life is good  and it's about to get even better!!


Oh yes I remember the feeling but your body will get used to it and it will not be as noticeable  :Frown:

----------


## Sick_beard

> Oh yes I remember the feeling but your body will get used to it and it will not be as noticeable


Nothing lasts forever  :Smilie:

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 6:*

2 lb increase in weight this morning. My appetite starting to get out of control, so I'll just listen to my body and slowly transition to a lean bulk.

----------


## Sick_beard

Just got back from the gym from a leg workout... and I have to say: HOLY SHYT!!

I really thought everyone in the gym was on an elaborate scheme to make me have the best workout of my life! Pumps were incredible, strength was up, endurance was immeasurable, I just knew what I was doing, focus, intensity, clarity... in other words, the stars were aligned for me tonight. 

I would have never dreamed of this on a caloric deficit. I can't imagine what will happen once the test fully kicks in and I double my carbs... the thought almost frightens me  :Paranoid:

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 7:*

Last night I literally woke up in the middle of the night from hunger, although I've increased my calories by 250 since the day before. Had a chocolate protein shake with almond milk and went to sleep again.

This morning woke up weighing one lb heavier. So now I'm at about 203lb. Also had my 3rd pin this morning. Used a 27g 1/2" for my left delt. It worked just fine.

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 8:*

I've increased calories to a decent amount, almost to maintenance. It's impossible for me to continue dieting at this point. Gonna hover around maintenance for this week, after that the fun shall begin  :Big Grin: 

Right now I feel like 3 urges are taking over: food, sex and working out. It seems I can't get enough of either.. and I'm totally ok with that  :Smilie:

----------


## Sick_beard

I think I need to drop the Aromasin dosage to 6.25 EOD.

I'll try this for a while and see how it goes. Do you think it'll be enough?

----------


## BobTheBodyBuilder

12.5 EOD is perfect.

----------


## ChipChelios

> I think I need to drop the Aromasin dosage to 6.25 EOD.
> 
> I'll try this for a while and see how it goes. Do you think it'll be enough?


On test only that's what I ran, worked for me...
You can always up it if you notice sides...

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 9:*

Weight this morning was at 205.4lb. Muscles are really starting to fill out now after being depleted on a diet, and workouts just keep getting better. 


I've upped my calories by nearly a 1,000 since the start of this cycle. Still, I get so hungry by the end of the day my stomach literally hurts. I can't imagine being on a diet on a test only cycle. I think I'd lose my mind before the end.

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 10:*

Woke up 5am this morning. I usually wake up early, but not this early. Not feeling sleep or tired, just unusually calm and peaceful  :Bbsmile:  4th pin done, I did glute again. So far it's been the easiest and least painful injection site I've tried. But next time I wanna try pecs and see how that goes. 

I'm still slowly increasing calories, gaining size each day. Nothing too crazy yet, I suspect it's mainly from the carb up process after being on a diet rather than the test itself. Either way I'm gonna try to surf on this wave of growth till the end of this cycle, and into PCT and beyond. Off to the gym now!

----------


## mauler

21yr old hope you dont learn the hard way

----------


## BobTheBodyBuilder

come on man hes already started his cycle, give the guy some positive feed back!

Also Sickbeard, I wouldn't pin pecs mainly because it will look very unusual if it swells up. Try pinning delts, their my favorite spot.

----------


## xerxes333

Interested to see results in the coming weeks. Did you get Blood work done before? Being so young for your first cycle I would definitely recommend paying VERY close attention to your blood work before and after so you don't cause any long term damage to your endo.

----------


## mbwood

hey op just wondering, do you post on teen bodybuilding section of bb.com? cause you got the same routine as a guy who has a thread there

sick log, ill be watching !!!

----------


## Sick_beard

> come on man hes already started his cycle, give the guy some positive feed back!
> 
> Also Sickbeard, I wouldn't pin pecs mainly because it will look very unusual if it swells up. Try pinning delts, their my favorite spot.


I've tried delts with a 27g 1/2 inch. While injecting it was a little painful, maybe because of the small needle. Never had any PIP though. I might try it again with the 23g 1 inch needles I have. 




> Interested to see results in the coming weeks. Did you get Blood work done before? Being so young for your first cycle I would definitely recommend paying VERY close attention to your blood work before and after so you don't cause any long term damage to your endo.


I promise you won't be disappointed! Yes, my doc agreed to look after me and she's keeping everything anonymous and off record. She was a little upset I didn't consult her BEFORE making the decision to start self medicating, I said I'll make it up by letting her do my next glute shot  :LOL: 




> hey op just wondering, do you post on teen bodybuilding section of bb.com? cause you got the same routine as a guy who has a thread there
> 
> sick log, ill be watching !!!


No, I can't stand that forum  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Sick_beard

I've never had problems with motivation, but now I almost CRY on my way driving to the gym. The test may take a couple more weeks to fully kick it, but mentally I'm WAYY beyond kick started..

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 11:*

Weight was at 208 this morning! Today I'm off gym, off school, off work. Gonna go visit my dog and parents and eat some good food!

----------


## AliYousaf

Hi Sick_beard.. Cool log.. And good progress.. Just curious about your cycle . Are you doing 250 mg Every3rd day ? They say 500 mg once a week on this website. Can you please tell why and how did you choose to go for this cycle of yours. ??

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## Aus

Good luck mate

----------


## Sick_beard

> Hi Sick_beard.. Cool log.. And good progress.. Just curious about your cycle . Are you doing 250 mg Every3rd day ? They say 500 mg once a week on this website. Can you please tell why and how did you choose to go for this cycle of yours. ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


250mg E3D is about 580mg a week. It's not written in stone that you have to do 500mg/ week. Anywhere from 400 - 600 mg per week is reasonable for a first cycle. But there's no strong reason why I decided to go with this particular dosing protocol, I just had that much gear and figured why not have more test in my system  :AaGreen22:  plus injecting E3D test levels will be slightly more stable than injecting twice a week.

----------


## Sick_beard

Today was supposed to be an off day, but I went to the gym anyway. I just had so much energy and was feeling great. I was gonna go clubbing 1st, but then eventually decided this energy better be spent in the gym. Might save the clubbing for the weekend, it's better that way.

And btw, I'm being called out by every dude I know at the gym and the test hasn't even fully kicked in yet. They think I must be on stacking deca , tren and hgh lol. I don't think I even need blood work at this point, I know the stuff is legit!

----------


## AliYousaf

> 250mg E3D is about 580mg a week. It's not written in stone that you have to do 500mg/ week. Anywhere from 400 - 600 mg per week is reasonable for a first cycle. But there's no strong reason why I decided to go with this particular dosing protocol, I just had that much gear and figured why not have more test in my system  plus injecting E3D test levels will be slightly more stable than injecting twice a week.


You are right Mr. 
Just wondering is Aromasin any better than Letro ? .. Or Letrozole too can be substituted with Aromasin in this cycle of yours.

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## Psaletta

> Today was supposed to be an off day, but I went to the gym anyway. I just had so much energy and was feeling great. I was gonna go clubbing 1st, but then eventually decided this energy better be spent in the gym. Might save the clubbing for the weekend, it's better that way.
> 
> And btw, I'm being called out by every dude I know at the gym and the test hasn't even fully kicked in yet. They think I must be on stacking deca, tren and hgh lol. I don't think I even need blood work at this point, I know the stuff is legit!


Remember to let your body rest SB. I know it's hard when you are pumped full of test but to maximize your gains ya gotta let those new muscles grow.

----------


## Sick_beard

> You are right Mr. 
> Just wondering is Aromasin any better than Letro ? .. Or Letrozole too can be substituted with Aromasin in this cycle of yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


I don't have experience with letro, so I can only speak about Aromasin. I think Aromasin is the mildest AI, and I'm using even lower than the recommended dosage and it's more than enough for me at this point. I'm sure ether should be fine, just listen to your body and adjust dosage accordingly




> Remember to let your body rest SB. I know it's hard when you are pumped full of test but to maximize your gains ya gotta let those new muscles grow.


I'm afraid this test is now in full control of my diet, training and sex life.  :Help Me:

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 12:*

Yesterday I had a major food binge. The test is really taking over at this point. However weight this morning is still 208lb.

----------


## Sick_beard

My goal now is to pack on as much quality muscle mass as possible. I'm feel hungry all the time, I will EAT and I KNOW my body's ready to grow.

----------


## AliYousaf

> I don't have experience with letro, so I can only speak about Aromasin. I think Aromasin is the mildest AI, and I'm using even lower than the recommended dosage and it's more than enough for me at this point. I'm sure ether should be fine, just listen to your body and adjust dosage accordingly



Thanks for the update.. Anyways I have been following this thread I am sure a lot of other do as well. Informative. 
I read someone recommended hCG for your balls.. Lol.. How's that part coming along ??

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## Sick_beard

> Thanks for the update.. Anyways I have been following this thread I am sure a lot of other do as well. Informative. 
> I read someone recommended hCG for your balls.. Lol.. How's that part coming along ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.



I will try to get a hold of some by week 12. If I'm gonna run HCG at all, it would be for 10 days @ 500iu ED after the last jab.

For future cycles I'll have it for sure before I start. It's always better to have it than not, especially as you get into heavier cycles.

----------


## bp2000

> I literally feel high from this test. Very impressed with the quality and sooo look forward for the up coming weeks. I just feel happy 24/7, lots of energy, I just wanna be around people, move, go out, do stuff, workout, get pumped, eat and hump everything in site!!
> 
> No aggression whatsoever. In fact I'm feeling so great the things that used to piss me off now I just don't give a ****! Life is good  and it's about to get even better!!



Test increases dopamine levels that is why you feel that way. It will taper off

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 13:*

Weight this morning 211lb! I did my 5th pin this morning. Into my delt again, but this time with a 23g 1" needle. I'm still experimenting, but for the future I think the best thing is to use 20g needle for drawing and 25g 1" for injecting. That's all I'm gonna buy next time. 

Today I'm forcing myself to take a rest day. I really don't want to, but I know my CNS needs it.

----------


## Sick_beard

:Dancing Banana:

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 14:*


For some reason I'm down one lb this morning.. but woke up feeling amazing. I can tell it's gonna be a good day at the gym.

It seems everything I do these days is an investment for that one hour I'm gonna spend with my barbel. And I have to say so far my investments are paying off quite well  :Smilie:

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 15:*

Starting to notice increase in strength and aggression at the same time, maybe because both are somewhat related. I'm a calm person in general and I'll be ok as long as I get my workout on and release this aggression in the gym.

----------


## xTato

Good log man, keep it up

----------


## Sick_beard

I have acquire some HCG and Anavar (among other things).

The HCG I'm gonna run for sure at the end before PCT. The Anavar I might or might not add for a few weeks at the end. But for now I'm not gonna worry too much.

----------


## marcus300

...............................

----------


## thex95

> *Day 14:*
> 
> 
> For some reason* I'm down one lb* this morning.. but woke up feeling amazing. I can tell it's gonna be a good day at the gym.
> 
> It seems everything I do these days is an investment for that one hour I'm gonna spend with my barbel. And I have to say so far my investments are paying off quite well


maybe it is because you only eat once a day

----------


## Sick_beard

> ...............................


What the hell was that? lol

----------


## Sick_beard

*Day 16:*

6th injection so far done! I went for the lateral head of my left triceps this time and used the 27g 1/2" needle. I liked it, I think I'll do another pin in my right triceps next time before exploring another site. 

My weight has stabilized around 211lb for the past 3 days. So I'm increasing calories from 3,500 to 3,750 for this week. I'm definitely noticing changes in the mirror, and people are starting to compliment/ comment on my gains  :Smilie:

----------


## krugerr

> maybe it is because you only eat once a day


Agreed.

----------


## Sick_beard

> Agreed.


Weight increase/ decrease has to do with net calorie intake.. nothing more, nothing less. Hence I'm increasing my calories.

----------


## BR0DIE

> maybe it is because you only eat once a day





> Agreed.


Eating once or 8 times has no difference and nutrient timing is irrelevant, hitting your macros/calorie goals for the day is all that matters.

----------


## Soar

> Eating once or 8 times has no difference and nutrient timing is irrelevant, hitting your macros/calorie goals for the day is all that matters.


Would you rather spread the nutrients threw out the day keeping your body happily replenished all the time or choke back one ungodly meal and only digest half of it before it comes out your ass?

----------


## Sick_beard

> Would you rather spread the nutrients threw out the day keeping your body happily replenished all the time or choke back one ungodly meal and only digest half of it before it comes out your ass?


You really pull facts out of your ass my friend. There are countless studies showing that spreading your calories or eating them all at once makes no difference in terms of nutrient utilization. I've posted 10+ such studies in my other threads, but you can't convince someone of something if they simply chose to ignore the facts.

----------


## Soar

And in everyone of your threads you have given proof just how moronic you are. You have no business being on a forum that is trying to point people in the right direction. You speak out of your ass with bullshit facts that are irrelevant to what we are trying to accomplish.

----------


## Soar

You'll be a malnourished TRT poster boy by the time you hit 25. Good luck in life my friend.

----------


## thex95

> You'll be a malnourished TRT poster boy by the time you hit 25. Good luck in life my friend.


this minus good luck, I really dont care what happens to such an ignorant child

----------


## thex95

> Eating once or 8 times has no difference and nutrient timing is irrelevant, hitting your macros/calorie goals for the day is all that matters.


wrong

----------


## Sick_beard

> this minus good luck, I really dont care what happens to such an ignorant child


This "child" is probably more jacked than you. Do you even lift??

----------


## gbrice75

> Eating once or 8 times has no difference and nutrient timing is irrelevant, *hitting your macros/calorie goals for the day is all that matters.*


This is a blanket statement, i'm not a fan of absolutes. Our bodies are complex and to sum it all up with one sentence like this is a bit ignorant IMO, not to mention irresponsible. However, I don't disagree with some of what you're saying here, specifically with regard to meal frequency. I have differing opinions on nutrient timing however.




> Would you rather spread the nutrients threw out the day keeping your body happily replenished all the time or choke back one ungodly meal and only digest half of it before it comes out your ass?


I could ask this same question but reverse it - would you rather perpetually underfeed your body with tiny meals all throughout the day, barely giving it enough to survive on, or eat a big meal and actually build some muscle?  :Wink:

----------


## Aziz

> *Cycle Stars out like this:* 
> 
> Testosterone Enanthate - 250mg Injected Every 3rd Day
> Exemestane (Aromasin ) - 6.25mg Everyday
> Anavar ? (may or may not include this)
> 
> HCG : 500iu Everyday for 10 days at the end of the cycle, stopping 4 days before PCT.
> 
> *PCT Plan:*
> ...


Best of luck you should take more befour pics and I will be following your thread.
Eat big and train hard and by the time your cycle is done the girls might be able
To smell testosterone lmfaoooo.

----------


## Sick_beard

> Best of luck you should take more befour pics and I will be following your thread.
> Eat big and train hard and by the time your cycle is done the girls might be able
> To smell testosterone lmfaoooo.


Heheh thanks for following man, you won't be let down  :Wink:

----------


## Aziz

> Heheh thanks for following man, you won't be let down


No problem I'm thinking of running a test c only cycle sometime 
And you should measure your arms,legs,chest etc and post the
Measurements so we can see if any change accured. Anyways
Keep updating us and for your cycle I suggest you eat 5-6 meals 
A day that's just my 2 cents. and remember Nobody is big enough :Wink: 
Aziz

----------


## thex95

> This "child" is probably more jacked than you. Do you even lift??


Lol young guys like yourself who are so ignorant are just adorable. Must dudes mature a little more than you by 21 but hey their has to be some late bloomers. Do I even lift? Really? I ddnt think anyone would ever actually try to use this on this board as its clearly the words of an imature child boy.

----------


## xTato

> This "child" is probably more jacked than you. Do you even lift??


Lol sounds like a lot of douches i know.

----------


## mbwood

why is OP banned?

----------


## mbwood

> wrong


in regards to body composition it's 100% correct. In regards to optimal performance it's a bit grey but highly personal and will really not make a considerable impact at the end of the day. Personally I train fasted better than after eating food.

----------


## mbwood

> And in everyone of your threads you have given proof just how moronic you are. You have no business being on a forum that is trying to point people in the right direction. You speak out of your ass with bullshit facts that are irrelevant to what we are trying to accomplish.


Funny thing is he's right and speaking out of your ass is what YOU'RE doing. Meal timing has no effect on body composition. Everyone knows this nowadays lol. Do you REALLY think the human body would evolve to waste food when most of pre-agricultural humans and prehumans experienced long fasts and subsequent feasts?

----------


## The Bear 79

> why is OP banned?


Well it all started with him saying it was "100% correct" that eating only one meal a day would not impact gains........

Good luck to you, you're gonna need it.

----------


## The Bear 79

> Meal timing has no effect on body composition. Everyone knows this nowadays lol. ?


 SB was unable to provide an answer to the following question, but his genious predicessor can.

If meal timing / scheduling makes no difference, then why do the biggest guys in the world & the IFBB pro's eat religiously every 3 - 4 hours? 

Is it possible that they all have it wrong & you & your scrawny mentor are right? Why are you guys so small then?

----------


## The Bear 79

> Do you REALLY think the human body would evolve to waste food when most of pre-agricultural humans and prehumans experienced long fasts and subsequent feasts?


 And how many of those "pre-agricultural humans and prehumans" were large, muscular guys, research shows none of them were, they were all skin & bones, desperately scraping the bottom of the barrel to survive.

Yeah that's the diet I want to mimic.................BRILLIANT............

----------


## >Acute<

> SB was unable to provide an answer to the following question, but his genious predicessor can.
> 
> If meal timing / scheduling makes no difference, then why do the biggest guys in the world & the IFBB pro's eat religiously every 3 - 4 hours? 
> 
> Is it possible that they all have it wrong & you & your scrawny mentor are right? Why are you guys so small then?



IFBB pros have to eat more frequent meals simply because they have to consume very high number of calories. Their stomachs simply can't handle the volume of food in a single setting. It has no advantage in terms of muscle building, it's a matter of practicality, nothing more, nothing less.

----------


## The Bear 79

You know what...........the truth is, this is just a lazy fvcking cop out for all you inexperienced clowns that can't bothered to take the time to do things right..............you fvcking guys are so lacking in discipline, knowledge & experience you will follow ANY god damned bull sh!t you find that suits your lazy, undisciplined lifestyle. Show one person that eats once a day or only 2 or 3 meals a day that isn't scrawny..............

"Fvck eating the right way, just gimme the steroids & one meal a day, the magic pill will make up for my lack of experience & knowledge & I'll be just as big as the pro's on one meal a day.......................I'll show them"


WHAT A GOD DAMNED MOTHER FVCKING CROCK OF COMPLETELY RETARDED BULL SH!T!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## >Acute<

> You know what...........the truth is, this is just a lazy fvcking cop out for all you inexperienced clowns that can't bothered to take the time to do things right..............you fvcking guys are so lacking in discipline, knowledge & experience you will follow ANY god damned bull sh!t you find that suits your lazy, undisciplined lifestyle. Show one person that eats once a day or only 2 or 3 meals a day that isn't scrawny..............
> 
> "Fvck eating the right way, just gimme the steroids & one meal a day, the magic pill will make up for my lack of experience & knowledge & I'll be just as big as the pro's on one meal a day.......................I'll show them"
> 
> 
> WHAT A GOD DAMNED MOTHER FVCKING CROCK OR COMPLETELY RETARDED BULL SH!T!!!!!!!!!!



Wohw calm down Mr. Bear lol... I'm new to this discussion, but I think the whole point is to figure out IN THEORY whether or not eating more frequently has an advantage or not. I think the science is clear on this no matter what I, you or anyone else has to say on the topic. The answer is simply no. Eating 1 meal is taking things to an extreme, but at the same time eating 6 - 8 is not any better than eating 3 - 4.

----------


## xTato

> You know what...........the truth is, this is just a lazy fvcking cop out for all you inexperienced clowns that can't bothered to take the time to do things right..............you fvcking guys are so lacking in discipline, knowledge & experience you will follow ANY god damned bull sh!t you find that suits your lazy, undisciplined lifestyle. Show one person that eats once a day or only 2 or 3 meals a day that isn't scrawny..............
> 
> "Fvck eating the right way, just gimme the steroids & one meal a day, the magic pill will make up for my lack of experience & knowledge & I'll be just as big as the pro's on one meal a day.......................I'll show them"
> 
> 
> WHAT A GOD DAMNED MOTHER FVCKING CROCK OF COMPLETELY RETARDED BULL SH!T!!!!!!!!!!


i agree with ya bear. Even if you could only eat one meal a day i would not think it to ideal for your body. To have a constant flow of nutrients in your system for your body to break down and use compared to one large lump sum which it will break down what it can before it is passed seems the way to go.

like a multi vitamin. Great your body is getting all the vitamins but it will only be able to take so much then you pee it out. Just makes more sense for things to be spread out. And yes its more difficult to do and takes more discipline. But some people are lazy and want an easy route without all the hard work.

this is just my broscience tho :P

----------


## mbwood

> i agree with ya bear. Even if you could only eat one meal a day i would not think it to ideal for your body. To have a constant flow of nutrients in your system for your body to break down and use compared to one large lump sum which it will break down what it can before it is passed seems the way to go.
> 
> like a multi vitamin. Great your body is getting all the vitamins but it will only be able to take so much then you pee it out. Just makes more sense for things to be spread out. And yes its more difficult to do and takes more discipline. But some people are lazy and want an easy route without all the hard work.
> 
> this is just my broscience tho :P


That's not how the body works though. You think that you're going to have a sudden jump of energy around when you eat all your food, and have no energy the rest of the day? Lolwut. The body is smarter than you think, you know. It's the result of millions and millions of years of natural selection and has been carefully developed to be extremely efficient at what it does.

All the scientific evidence shows that meal timing is irrelevant to body composition. All that matters in regards to body composition is 24 hour macronutrient intake. Getting the food in you at some point in the day. 

Saying "it just makes sense" is one of the reasons why broscience is retarded. It assumes "Hmm well it only makes sense that..." while ignoring the facts.

"It only makes sense" that food eaten before you sleep will be converted to fat because you aren't doing anything when you're asleep right? WRONG

"It only makes sense" that you need to eat protein immediately after working out to take advantage of the anabolic window right? WRONG

"It only makes sense" that dietary fat will convert more easily to bodyfat right? WRONG

"It only makes sense" that eating more protein will yield more muscle gains, since muscle is made out of protein right? WRONG

I could go on and on. There's hundreds of bodybuilding myths that make sense according to broscience but were proven wrong by hard facts. 

It's been SCIENTIFICALLY PROVEN that meal timing does not effect body composition. (and the effect on performance is mixed - some people train better fasted including myself)

----------


## mbwood

> Wohw calm down Mr. Bear lol... I'm new to this discussion, but I think the whole point is to figure out IN THEORY whether or not eating more frequently has an advantage or not. I think the science is clear on this no matter what I, you or anyone else has to say on the topic. The answer is simply no. Eating 1 meal is taking things to an extreme, but at the same time eating 6 - 8 is not any better than eating 3 - 4.


meal timing wil have no efect on body comp. That is determined by overall macro intake

Meal timing can effect performance but it's highly personal. And eating many times throughout the day most likely has no advantage over eating twice a day 12 hours apart.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> meal timing wil have no efect on body comp. That is determined by overall macro intake
> 
> Meal timing can effect performance but it's highly personal. And eating many times throughout the day most likely has no advantage over eating twice a day 12 hours apart.



Well, the SB is history.

But, I call BS from experience. At least I know for a fact that my body responds to weight loss much better while consuming as many meals as possible closely staggered throughout the day.

----------


## xTato

I dunno. My experience you hungry you eat. Not wait twelve hourse and eat. Or we all look like ethiopians starving. Im also pretty sure with the development of farmig our bodies woulnbecome accustomed to eating on a regular basis

----------


## Armykid93

> I dunno. My experience you hungry you eat. Not wait twelve hourse and eat. Or we all look like ethiopians starving. Im also pretty sure with the development of farmig our bodies woulnbecome accustomed to eating on a regular basis


I believe If you're hungry your body is already in a catabolic state so waiting till your hungry to eat would be pretty detrimental.

----------


## xTato

> I believe If you're hungry your body is already in a catabolic state so waiting till your hungry to eat would be pretty detrimental.


I agree. I mean i understand you can eat once a day and survive, i have nothing against that theory but for bulking up eating frequently just makes more sense. Keeping scheduale of feeding your body to aid it in its constant state of repairing your body.

----------


## The Bear 79

> I agree. I mean i understand you can eat once a day and survive, i have nothing against that theory but for bulking up eating frequently just makes more sense. Keeping scheduale of feeding your body to aid it in its constant state of repairing your body.


Exactly the point I've been stressing, I never said you can't survive like that, I said you will never be anything but scrawny on that diet, and that is an absolute FACT. The "science" proves you can survive eating like that but it doesn't prove you can be large & muscular on that bull sh!t.

And I guarantee every single one of these fools that advocate / utilize this bull sh!t, is a pewny runt that thinks he's big.............

----------


## AliYousaf

What happened here? .. Where's Sick Beards log ??

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## Back In Black

> What happened here? .. Where's Sick Beards log ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


He's been banned for some time.

----------


## AliYousaf

Man O man.. Any idea what for ? Something to do with this thread?

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## Soar

> Man O man.. Any idea what for ? Something to do with this thread?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


He was a troll, and a very unwelcome one at that.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Man O man.. Any idea what for ? Something to do with this thread?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


His beard was too frightening..

----------


## GnarKill

> His beard was too frightening..


Perfect way to end the thread! hahaha.. too funny. i just spent the last 20 minutes of work giggling to myself. thanks guys..

----------


## Soar

> Perfect way to end the thread! hahaha.. too funny. i just spent the last 20 minutes of work giggling to myself. thanks guys..


Your profile picture is going to give me nightmares lol

----------


## GnarKill

> Your profile picture is going to give me nightmares lol


 :Lips:

----------


## Soar

Lol oh boy

----------

